# Mid-80s JD 826 Protective Cover



## johnsk00 (Oct 14, 2015)

Does anyone know what cover will fit a JD 826 from 1983?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

If you are referring to a cover that goes over the entire machine, I don't know of any. If you are referring to a snow blind? Like one of these? Let me know.


----------

